# New guy from Silver City, NM



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm a new guy to the site, but have been shooting since I was knee high to a grass hopper. (LOL) I shoot a 2008 Bowtech Tomkat and a Admiral, but think I have sold my Admiral, my uncles in love and I wanna help him out as he's fell on hard times. I am however going to get the new Special Edition SWAT, think it will be a good 3D bow... Anyway, I just got a 6X6 bull elk in Unit 16A in southwest New Mexico "my back yard" the 19th of Sept. and am still all pumped from that. I was in the military from 2000 to 2007 and while I was out of touch with the goings on here state side, I still can't believe the advancements in bows from the mid 1990's to now... I'm looking forward to chatting with ya'll...


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks!!! Good to be here..


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Drifter0678. Have fun here.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Tim, I must say you live in a pretty cool place! I've been to Sidney and Darwin Australia while I was in the Navy... People think the sports bars are cool here in the states, the "OWL" sports bar doesn't have anything on the sports bars I went to down there....:mg: imp2:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## newmexarcher (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome, from a fellow New Mexican.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Glad you are here and* :welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:
:wav: :wav:


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan


----------

